# Halter classes? please help!



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there! 

i have a 2 year old arabian mare (pictured in icon). i was thinking of starting to do some halter classes with her until she is older. 

anyway i found this adorable halter for her. shes very well mannered on the ground, and a pleasure to work with. i was planning on doing some recognized shows, to hopefully get some points on my mare. i would probably start out with some 4h shows in the beginning. 

im very new to the halter ring! hahaha i have a few questions for you guys (not necessarily arabian showers!  )

x. what do you guys do to prepare for the show? (grooming, clipping, training wise?) 
x. where/how can i find an arabian/breed show in my area?
x. what will i have to do once i get in the ring?
x. what should i wear? 


thank you all so much!!


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Pleas excuse the double post!
this is a picture of my mare, she is a 2 year old (and very fuzzy!) egyptian arabian. 








and here is the halter i am planning on purchasing for her. (pictured w/o chin chain)


----------

